# Sex painful after miscarriage??



## bumpyboo

Anyone had this, since the loss sex is painful. During and after. I know u probably dont want to hear this but just wondered if anyone else had it?xxx


----------



## aviolet

I don't know about anyone else, but for me even the *idea* of sex post mc makes me feel sick :( :shrug: And therefore any kind of penetration would hurt because I'd be so tense thinking about what that activity led to last time - the conception and loss of my baby :( That's just my own personal issue... I don't know why physically - medically speaking - anyone would have pain post mc, unless you're like me and are battling something psychological. hope you find an answer :hugs:


----------



## Livia

Not an expert on the subject and I'd say sex has been ok for me... except a few times I got this impression that it was too deep and it hurt at the back. I can only guess it can only be the cervix, perhaps it's lower on some days and a bit tender.

You don't say what your problem is so it's hard to say. I can only think that I think it's common for "down there" to remember (at least mine does, for good and for bad) so if you have a rough time once you're more likely to tense up and repeat the bad experience. If that was the case with me I'd talk it over and try to have a very slow, get-me-amazingly-excited-before, session, to break the bad streak.

Having a mild infection or imbalance would also makes things painful, before and after. I've had some yeast before and that felt like "burning". If you have something like that, you should see a doctor.

Hope that helps! Obviously you have to see what works in your case.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

We've only done it once since our loss and I was scared it would hurt so was tense and it did a bit I guess, like around where the cervix is.

x


----------



## want2beamum

Im quite sensitive so i find if ive been bleeding or had my period it takes me a few days to feel right! So i dont have sex for a few days after a period.Could also be a bit of thrush infection.
And also like the girls said you could be a bit tense,this happened to me last time and i was really stingy and sore afterwards.
Hope this helps 
xxx


----------



## bumpyboo

Thanks for the replies :) Ive never experienced pain during sex before until the last couple of weeks, i just feel really tender down there:blush: It feels achy and like lots of pressure. Going to the docs on weds so will hopefully get some answers. xx


----------



## Livia

Ah, yes, better check it, then... Good luck! :hugs:


----------

